# Need company that repairs - straightens Endura bumpers for 1969 GTO



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys,

Does anyone know of a company that repairs - straightens Endura bumpers for 1969 GTO ?

I do not want to use fiber glass, or other repro Endura bumpers.

Want to work w/original GM Pontiac bumpers I have.

Hoping that someone knows of somewhere this work can be done.

Anybody?

I live in MN, if there is someone in Midwest?

But will deal with some shop/company that can help regardless.

Thanks

Lfryklu


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

I was looking at that to. Did you see polyvance.com


----------

